# Prayers for a miracle



## biggdogg (Jan 15, 2017)

Last night the Whitlock family went fishing in the Turtle Cove area of Lake Jackson. I don't know all of the details, but they had an accident on the water and their 8 year old daughter is still missing. This young lady has been a team mate and friend of my daughter's for the last couple years. Please pray for her and the family. And if anyone in the area has seen her or heard of anything, please let me know.


----------



## welderguy (Jan 15, 2017)

Jeremiah 33:3
 Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and show thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not.

Praying for a miracle.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 15, 2017)

Prayers sent from here as well


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 15, 2017)

Prayers sent.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 16, 2017)

As of this morning the little girl still has not been found. The parents have been told that at this point, they are looking to find the body with very little hope of finding her alive. I cannot fathom what this family is going through. My daughter has played softball with this little girl for the last 4 1/2 years. I honestly have no idea what or how I'm going to tell my baby girl. I don't think I've ever been so heartbroken.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 16, 2017)

That is just awful, prayers sent for the family and friends.


----------



## welderguy (Jan 16, 2017)

biggdogg said:


> As of this morning the little girl still has not been found. The parents have been told that at this point, they are looking to find the body with very little hope of finding her alive. I cannot fathom what this family is going through. My daughter has played softball with this little girl for the last 4 1/2 years. I honestly have no idea what or how I'm going to tell my baby girl. I don't think I've ever been so heartbroken.



Brother, my heart breaks along with yours and this family's.
But we must remind ourselves that this life is not the end for God's children. It's a glorious beginning. We sorrow, but not as those who have no hope. Our hope is securely anchored in our Lord Jesus Christ. Call on Him. We have a direct line straight into the throneroom 24/7. He cares and will NEVER forsake us, not even in death.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 16, 2017)

Prayers for those people.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 16, 2017)

My Prayers go out to this family and all of their friends in this tragic situation.  I can't even imagine the pain and heartbreak that this family is currently enduring.


----------



## doublebarrel (Jan 16, 2017)

Prayers sent.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 16, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> My Prayers go out to this family and all of their friends in this tragic situation.  I can't even imagine the pain and heartbreak that this family is currently enduring.



Had to just copy EE's remarks as I have no words to add but will be praying for you and this family.  Just can not imagine the heartbreak.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 16, 2017)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Prayers being lifted up.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 17, 2017)

Sad news, according to Fox5 news, the body of a 9 year old girl has been found.  Continued prayers for the family.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2017)

georgia357 said:


> Sad news, according to Fox5 news, the body of a 9 year old girl has been found.  Continued prayers for the family.



That's horrible! Praying for the family!


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes. Her body was found last night shortly after 8 pm. Please continue to pray for the family and say a little prayer for my daughter. She was very close to this young lady and she is devastated.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 17, 2017)

georgia357 said:


> Sad news, according to Fox5 news, the body of a 9 year old girl has been found.  Continued prayers for the family.



Wish there had been a happier outcome but I am thankful she has been found and the family has that closer.  Had an uncle who was drown several years ago and it was more than 3 weeks before his body was recovered.  Will continued to pray for the family.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 17, 2017)

Man, I hate to read this. Prayers for the family and friends.


----------



## pine floor (Jan 17, 2017)

This was all to sad.. Sorry for the families involved.  Praying all will overcome this.

PF and Ms Pf..


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2017)

So very sad. Prayers to the family to your daughter who lost a good friend.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 21, 2017)

my heart breaks for this family and your daughter, our prayers for peace of the heart


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 24, 2017)

My Prayers are added for this family. I cannot imagine that loss.


----------

